# To all you birdographers out there, here are some facts on CROW KILLS...



## IzzieK (Jun 28, 2014)

PHD Researchers for the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority found over 200 dead crows near greater Boston recently, and there was concern that they may have died from Avian Flu. A BirdPathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and, to everyone's relief, confirmed the problem was definitely NOTAvian Flu. The cause of death appeared to be vehicular impacts.

However, during the detailed analysis it was noted that varyingcolors of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws. By analyzing these paint residues it was determined that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by an impact with a car. 

MTA then hired a PHD Ornithological Behaviorist to determine if there was a cause for the disproportionate percentages of truck kills versus car kills. 

The Ornithological Behaviorist very quickly concluded the cause: 
when crows eat road kill, they always have a look-out crow in a nearby tree to warn of impending danger. They discovered that  while all the lookout crows could shout "Cah", not a single one could shout "Truck."​
​


----------

